# Need quick advice - comfy Burton Hails seem to be numbing my feet



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

and have you tried riding in them yet?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

I guess I should have mentioned that I am a complete newbie that hasn't ever ridden snowboard. I won't have a chance to ride until next season. But I also wouldn't be able to return these once I use them.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

It sounds like you just need to break them in. I've been riding a pair of Hails for about six weeks now, they were very snug the first day or so, to the point where it was uncomfortable to wear them very long. Now that they have packed out they are the best fitting boots I've ever owned. I wear size 13 shoes but my Hails are a 12. When the Hails were new they were most uncomfortable when I was just sitting around or walking, I never had any discomfort while riding.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

blackrain said:


> I guess I should have mentioned that I am a complete newbie that hasn't ever ridden snowboard. I won't have a chance to ride until next season. But I also wouldn't be able to return these once I use them.


Sounds like you have gotten pretty good advice, the only thing is, if you have never been on a board your feet are not used to being a boot yet. These aren't sneakers and your feet won't like that at first...like rufus said, they needs to be broken in (and so do your feet).


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

Okay. I am going to roll the dice and hope for the best. I have one other follow-up question.

I was able to find a pair of brand new Hail boots online in a different color for "2007-2008" and they are alot cheaper than what I got my current boots for. Is "2007-2008" the same as "2007" and would the online Hail boot fit exactly the same as the boot that I have at home? 

In other words, were all 2007 Hail boots built to fit the exact same way? Now that I know that I fit great in a 2007 Hail, I can try to find it cheaper online perhaps.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Keep the boots you bought locally. I don't think it would be cool to return them after almost a month just so you could buy the same thing online for less. Don't treat your local shop like a fitting room where you try things on then buy online.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

hey man, I personally got a pair of hail 08-09, which are very very comfortable despite that I got heel lift on one foot. I can't say for all hails, but I believe hail only gets better as year goes on.

I would return them and buy the cheaper pair


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Rufus said:


> Keep the boots you bought locally. I don't think it would be cool to return them after almost a month just so you could buy the same thing online for less. Don't treat your local shop like a fitting room where you try things on then buy online.


Seriously. When your local shop is no longer there, where will you try on boots?


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Rufus said:


> Keep the boots you bought locally. I don't think it would be cool to return them after almost a month just so you could buy the same thing online for less. Don't treat your local shop like a fitting room where you try things on then buy online.


Do like this advice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

I think you posted in my thread where I mentioned buying these same exact boots off of ebay.


I had a chance to use them this weekend when I went out snowboarding. I absolutely love them. They were comfortable all day, my feet never got numb, and my feet did not hurt at the end of the day (like they did when I used rental boots from the resort).

Like someone else mentioned, maybe you just need to break them in? I'm not really sure since I bought used ones that were worn twice.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

I bought a pair of '09 Hails at my local shop a few weeks ago....at 70% off(SUCK IT BURTON!).

I love them so far. It only took two days to break them in and they are very comfortable.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

sepdxsnwbrdr said:


> I bought a pair of '09 Hails at my local shop a few weeks ago....at 70% off(SUCK IT BURTON!).
> 
> I love them so far. It only took two days to break them in and they are very comfortable.


I picked mine up at a shop near Tahoe for $99 a couple of months ago. After they broke in they are the most comfortable boots I've ever had, they are much better than the DC BOAs I was wearing. I love how my heel is really locked in, not a bit of lift with the Hails.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Rufus said:


> Keep the boots you bought locally. I don't think it would be cool to return them after almost a month just so you could buy the same thing online for less. Don't treat your local shop like a fitting room where you try things on then buy online.


Hard to do if they are in a color he prefers more and considering that the online one is a more recent year, it makes it that much harder.

Snowboarding equipment years go by the latest year. So if it says 2007, then it was released in the 2006-2007 season. The one you saw online is a more recent boot by a year.

If I were you, I'd go into that shop and ask if they can obtain the 2008 version for you. Bargain with them :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Some awful advice here.


OP if your feet are going numb in snowboard boots while hanging around for an hour then the boots do not fit.

They dont fit

You need boots that fit.

A well fitted snowboard boot should allow you to wear them some what tight without any issues at all. Those who are talking about breaking in your feet or getting "used" to something just dont have a clue. going down a size to be "snug" is garbage. YOu get boots that are well fitted but not tight. you should be able to wiggle those toes a little , and your foot should not feel compressed merely held in place. If they fit right you would forget you had them on.

try a load of brands, and get some advice from another pro, they not all equal and even good ones make a lot of mistakes.


----------

